#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  My Knowledge in WordPress Convert Max Upload size

## TamillanSivi

*Fist method is*  *“* Using plugins* ”*  :reporter: 

we can use some plugins to convert the WordPress max file upload size. Example ” Increase Upload Max Filesize ” 
plugin Its support old version WordPress other than that we can use “Advanced uploader* ”* plugin Its support all versions of WordPress.

*The second method is* ” Edit the PHP.INI, Htaccess Files Or Modify ” :reporter: 

we can edit or modify the php.ini files to change the upload File size. Example

” upload_max_filesize = 25MB
post_max_size = 27MB
memory_limit = 30MB ” 

And .Htaccess file,sometimes It will not show the server file .
we can also change or modify the code like below in the text .

” php_value upload_max_filesize 25MB
php_value post_max_size 27MB
php_value memory_limit 30MB ”

If people have any questions on your mind ask them in the comments, I will reply

----------


## Bhavya

> *Fist method is*  *“* Using plugins* ”* 
> 
> we can use some plugins to convert the WordPress max file upload size. Example ” Increase Upload Max Filesize ” 
> plugin Its support old version WordPress other than that we can use “Advanced uploader* ”* plugin Its support all versions of WordPress.
> 
> *The second method is* ” Edit the PHP.INI, Htaccess Files Or Modify ”
> 
> we can edit or modify the php.ini files to change the upload File size. Example
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this knowledgeable information, I got to know about some new things.

----------


## TamillanSivi

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Thank you for supporting me .

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you for supporting me .


It's my pleasure, In fact I am not supporting but I have learned from you, So once again thanks for this informative post.

----------

